

Show HN: Encrypted Chat Rooms. - yeleti
https://www.tesla.im/#encrypted_rooms

======
wc-
So unlike cryptocat this is still going client <\--> server <\--> other
clients right?

Therefore am I correct in thinking Tesla is still open to the same lavabit
issue where the gov't sends a national security letter and Tesla has to build
in a backdoor to capture the RSK?

~~~
yeleti
We're not based in the USofA and don't plan to be there.

~~~
wc-
That's good to hear. It seems like the www.tesla.im server is hosted by amazon
in virginia. I am not familiar with tesla's architecture, are the servers
actually powering the chat rooms etc located outside the usa?

I have been having a lot of issues with cryptocat and am evaluating other
options.

~~~
yeleti
Our servers are in the US. It should not matter. You can read about a similar
case here: [http://blog.fastmail.fm/2013/10/07/fastmails-servers-are-
in-...](http://blog.fastmail.fm/2013/10/07/fastmails-servers-are-in-the-us-
what-this-means-for-you/)

